# peep sight twist



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

You are gonna have to take the peep out and flip it 180 so it lines up correct for you.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have lived with a little peep rotation in the past but a 180 nowadays is unacceptable. Either the string is of an older material or the twists are unbalanced. What cam system? Single/twin/cam.5/binary? IMO serving a peep is unneccessary with enough twists in the string. Just tie in the groove of the peep. let the string do what it wants. The string is the issue, not the peep.


----------



## smoothcasting (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm running a Diamond rock 2.0. 27" DL and 70lb pull. It is a brand new string, and my buddy bought it off of AT around Christmas time. Could I have it twisted too much? even after i shoot a few times, my d loop is 90 degrees to the string twist?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

depending on which way its turning you may need to add or take a twist out of the string maybe half a turn. if its a custom string from a maker on here you shouldnt have problems with it . just may have to mess with it a bit to get it correct.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Anytime I get or install a new string I always run 20 to 30 arrows through it to let the string relax then I set the peep. With a good quality string this should stop any twist headaches.


----------

